#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Surah Al-Baqarah

## awwab

Al-Bukhari heeft ook een Hadith verzameld waarin * Usayd bin Hudayr zei dat hij een keer Surat Al-Baqarah reciteerde terwijl zijn paard naast hem stond vast gebonden. Het paard begon geluiden te maken. Toen Usayd met reciteren stopte, hield het paard op met bewegen. Toen hij opnieuw met reciteren begon, ging het paard weer bewegen.Toen hij met reciteren stopte, stopte het paard met bewegen, en toen hij de recitatie hervatte, bewoog het paard weer. Ondertussen was zijn zoon Yahyaa dichtbij het paard gekomen, en hij was bang dat het paard op hem zou gaan staan.

Toen hij zijn zoon aan de kant zette keek hij naar de lucht en zag een wolk waar licht uit straalde dat op lampen leek. In de ochtend ging hij naar Rasuulullaah en vertelde hem wat er gebeurd was en zei toen: "O Rasuulullaah! Mijn zoon Yahyaa was dichtbij het paard en ik was bang dat zij op hem zou gaan staan.

Toen ik naar hem toe ging hief ik mijn hoofd op naar de lucht; ik zag een wolk met lichten zoals lampen. Dus ging ik maar ik kon het niet zien."

De Profeet zei:"Weet je wat dat was?" Hij zei:"Nee." De Profeet zei:

"Zij waren de engelen; zij kwamen dichtbij om jouw stem te horen (welke Surat Al-Baqarah reciteerde) en als jij met lezen door was gegaan, zouden de mensen wanneer de ochtend zou komen de engelen hebben kunnen zien en de engelen zouden niet verborgen voor hun ogen zijn geweest."*

Fath Al-Baari 8:680.

----------


## Planwest

Nour 3la nour

----------


## serieuze_man_36

subhana Allah

----------

